# Programm auf Webserver ausführen



## angori (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab bei mir zu Hause auf Windows einen Apache Server laufen, und will per Web darauf Programme starten können..

Kann mir jemand helfen und einen Tipp geben, mit welcher Sprache ich das am besten mache?

Danke schon mal!

Gruss
angori


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Februar 2004)

Das geht mit PHP 

http://www.php.net

Befehl 'exec'
http://de2.php.net/manual/de/ref.exec.php


----------

